# UV reactive paint



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm not sure if I'm even using the correct terms..sorry. basically this is what I want to do: I have a metal "welcome" sign. The letters are red. I would like to have the letters "glow" under uv light using uv led's. ANy thoughts?

I have some crappy photos (taken with my cell cam) that I will post shortly.

Thanks


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hollyberry would be the one to ask about this as she uses some kind of a UV reactive powder (or something like that) mixed in with her paints. I have a painting of my house she did that has UV reactive characters in it that aren't even visible under normal light.


----------



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks...I'll give her a shout.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

wolfen manor,

You may want to try this.

Clearneon

I was going to buy some last year, but time just ran too short.


----------



## landrvr1 (Sep 25, 2005)

The cheapest solution would be to pick up some glow spraypaint from Home Depot. I bought a few cans last year to spray on a bunch of stuff. It went on clear! Fantastic.

You could just spray a bunch into a bown or can, then handpaint your letters. Should do the trick with a minimum of fuss.


----------



## imax (May 22, 2006)

The best UV paint on the planet is made by WildFire. They have some sample kits that are pretty inexpensive, and if you aren't doing a whole hell of a lot of painting, they can last quite some time.

We did our elevator simulator last year with them, and still have a mostly full kit.

http://www.wildfirefx.com/product_detail3.aspx?PID=125


----------



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks Imax


----------



## JustMatt (Jul 13, 2006)

*ClearNeon is good*

I used my first batch last weekend and am *very* pleased with the results.

http://schie2k.com/id15.htm

THe upside is that it goes on clear, so it won't cover up other decorations. Also, if you cycle the UV on and off you get a great effect.

The only downside is that some of the colors aren't as brilliant as they could be, esp. the short wavelenngths like red and pink.

And yeah, it is a little more expensive than most of the other options.


----------

